# Tủ quần áo gỗ 1000mm trắng kẻ GGR012



## stdabds (8 Tháng chín 2021)

*Thông tin tủ đựng quần áo gỗ MDF giá rẻ GGR012



* Đặc điểm:*


– Chất liệu: gỗ công nghiệp đã qua tẩm sấy chống mối mọt, không cong vênh


– Bề mặt: phủ Simily làm tăng độ bền của sản phẩm với nhiều màu sắc tạo sự trẻ trung, lịch lãm cho căn phòng của Quý khách


– Xuất xứ: Việt Nam


– *Tủ đựng quần áo giá rẻ Hà Nội* được thiết kế với 2 cánh mở tiện lợi với các ngăn để đồ gấp và đồ treo được thiết kế hợp lý giúp bạn hoàn toàn thoải mái trong quá trình sử dụng sản phẩm


* Kích thước – giá:


– Tủ áo 2 cánh: Rộng 1000 x Cao 1800 x Sâu 500 (mm)


* Ảnh thực tế Tủ quần áo phủ Simiy trắng kẻ GGR012.*









Ảnh thực tế *tủ quần áo gỗ MDF giá rẻ* GGR012








Hình ảnh thực tế bên trong *tủ áo gỗ công nghiệp giá rẻ sinh viên*


+ Hotline: 0989.538.965


----------

